# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در خرید کارت اعتباری ثبت نام کنکور 94

## sahard1994

سلام
من همه ی اطلاعات رو وارد کردم بعد رفت تو صفحه ی بانک تجارت و منم پولشو پرداخت کردم حتی خودش نوشت تراکنش با موفقیت انجام شد.
ولی وقتی برگشت سایت سنجش نوشت با خطا روبرو شده لطفا بعد دوباره امتحان کنید.
ولی نامرد پولشو از حسابم کم کرد.
چیکار کنم آخه ؟!

----------


## DASHREZAH

با عنوان اصلاحیه ی خرید،بعد از 24 ساعت (کمتر با شایدم بیشتر!)پولتونو برمیگردونه!

----------


## Parloo

*اول یه نفس عمیق بکشید ؛ 

پولتون تا شب برمیگرده* :yahoo (1):

----------


## DASHREZAH

دوستان برا ثبت نام من،ک پشت کنکوریم، ینی پارسال کنکور دادم قبول نشدم امسال باز کنکور میدم،متولد75 هم هستم، باید کد وظعیت نظام وظیفه رو برا ثبت نام چند بزنم؟ کمک کنید لطفا!

----------


## sinae2011

> دوستان برا ثبت نام من،ک پشت کنکوریم، ینی پارسال کنکور دادم قبول نشدم امسال باز کنکور میدم،متولد75 هم هستم، باید کد وظعیت نظام وظیفه رو برا ثبت نام چند بزنم؟ کمک کنید لطفا!


سلام داداش منم عین شما هستم من که دیدم میخوام کد 6 رو بزنم

----------


## sahard1994

آخه قبلا همچین مشکلی پیش اومده بود نیم ساعت بعد برگردوندن .
نمدونستم تا 24 ساعت وقت هست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## DASHREZAH

> سلام داداش منم عین شما هستم من که دیدم میخوام کد 6 رو بزنم


ممنون داش منم 6 رو زدم ، ا یکی ا دوستام پرسیدم الان اونم 6 زده بود، نمیدونم درسته یانه!

----------


## sahard1994

> *اول یه نفس عمیق بکشید ؛ 
> 
> پولتون تا شب برمیگرده* :yahoo (1):


اصلا هم برنمیگرده !!
چون الان رفتم تو مشاهده مشخصات کارت شماره سریال کارتمو نشون داد.
نوشته بود موفق !!
میخواستم یکی دیگه بخرم . خوب شد رفتم تو مشاهده مشخصات.

----------


## shahab74

> ممنون داش منم 6 رو زدم ، ا یکی ا دوستام پرسیدم الان اونم 6 زده بود، نمیدونم درسته یانه!


سلام حتما  درسته منم 6 زدم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اصلا هم برنمیگرده !!
> چون الان رفتم تو مشاهده مشخصات کارت شماره سریال کارتمو نشون داد.
> نوشته بود موفق !!
> میخواستم یکی دیگه بخرم . خوب شد رفتم تو مشاهده مشخصات.


وقتی کارت اعتباری میگیری به اون شماره موبایلی که نوشتی تو مشخصات sms میاد وکد 12 رقمی توی اس میاد اگر برات اومده دیگه لازم نیست بری بخری همون کد وارد کن

----------


## sahard1994

> وقتی کارت اعتباری میگیری به اون شماره موبایلی که نوشتی تو مشخصات sms میاد وکد 12 رقمی توی اس میاد اگر برات اومده دیگه لازم نیست بری بخری همون کد وارد کن


برا من که نیومد.
ولی تو مشاهده کارت رفتم کارتم بود.
دیگه ثبت نام کردم تموم شد رفت .آخییییش  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sinae2011

> ممنون داش منم 6 رو زدم ، ا یکی ا دوستام پرسیدم الان اونم 6 زده بود، نمیدونم درسته یانه!


داداش این شماره 15 فرم ثبت نام که درباره اقلیت های مذهبی هستش باید هیچکدام بزنیم؟؟؟

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> داداش این شماره 15 فرم ثبت نام که درباره اقلیت های مذهبی هستش باید هیچکدام بزنیم؟؟؟


خالی باید بزاری

----------


## sinae2011

> خالی باید بزاری



خب اون هیچکدام برای چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> خب اون هیچکدام برای چیه؟؟؟؟


فرم من "هیچکدام" نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sinae2011

> فرم من "هیچکدام" نداره


توی دفترچه نداره ولی هنگام ثبت نام یک گزینه هیچکدام هم داره ببین

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> توی دفترچه نداره ولی هنگام ثبت نام یک گزینه هیچکدام هم داره ببین



خو بزن هیج کدام دیگه !

----------


## Lara27

> خو بزن هیج کدام دیگه !


منم هیچ کدام زدم ولی فکر کنم باید خالی میذاشتم :'(

----------


## sahard1994

> منم هیچ کدام زدم ولی فکر کنم باید خالی میذاشتم :'(


فرقی نداره.

----------

